# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Risitë në Visual Studio 2010

## Uke Topalli

Sapo pata kohe te luaj me VS2010 CTP (community technology preview) dhe nje nga risite e para qe me ra ne sy eshte se per dallim nga VS2008 ku manipulimi i vetive (properties) ne wpf projektet nuk ka qene e mundur nga dritarja e vetive, kjo eshte tani e mundesuar

----------

